# HTC Home 3 - weather widget for Windows ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I can not load any more
*HTC Home 3 - weather widget for Windows*
at all I did have it installed at one time but no clock comes up it crashes it say stopped working could someone please see if it works for you please get back to me


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Looks like that software is not supported by windows 10.

See Link: http://www.htchome.org/en/downloads/


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Storage-man I tryed uninstalling it, restart the computer and download it again and reinstall did not work could you please tell me if you can get it to work for you please get back to me


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

That software is NOT supported under Windows 10. It only will run under Windows 7. Even though Windows 7 supports widgets, Microsoft has recommended not to use them due to the lack of virus protection when using them.


----------

